#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  One Night In Manila

## English Noodles

One more sleep and it's a chopper to Puerto Princesa, and a fixed wing flight up to Manila. Got a stop over there before my flight to Singapore.

What to do for one night in Manila? :Smile:

----------


## jizzybloke

Hobbit house.

----------


## English Noodles

Is that some code?

----------


## English Noodles

Just had a 'google', I'm going to try and check it out. Looks the biz. :smiley laughing:

----------


## jizzybloke

That place is like my Disney World, I fucking love midgets!

I want one so bad....

----------


## draco888

manila bay cafe, formerly LA cafe

----------


## Bangyai

If Raymonds is still there, worth a visit for the Thermae like atmosphere

----------


## Rural Surin

One evening in Manila is one too many...

----------


## jizzybloke

Fuck off Jeff, no one cares what you have to say!

----------


## Cujo

Trouble is flipper chicks are mostly just fucking ugly.

----------


## draco888

> Trouble is flipper chicks are mostly just fucking ugly.


Utter nonsense

----------


## Loombucket

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> 
> Trouble is flipper chicks are mostly just fucking ugly.
> 
> 
> Utter nonsense


I have to disagree also. Catholic and conservative perhaps, but not ugly!

I can recommend the Hobbit House. Great food and very short staff!  :Smile:

----------


## Lorenzo

> manila bay cafe, formerly LA cafe


This would be my choice for a few beers, open 24 hours. Close to the hobbit house also

----------


## English Noodles

Cheers, guys. Just waiting for the chopper safety briefing now. Appreciate the input. :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I've not been so get some pics! :Smile:

----------


## alwarner

> I've not been so get some pics!


This^

Especially of The Hobbits

----------


## nigelandjan

This thread would be better with pics

----------


## Loy Toy

> Just waiting for the chopper safety briefing now.


Should change your Nic to English Rambo.  :Smile:

----------


## crocman

Gotta love the Hobbit House.Even the band is midgets.

Once a waitress there kept fucking up my order and was real worried I would say something and she would get sacked.As if I could do something that shit and if I did where would they get another dwarf on short notice.

----------


## draco888

> Originally Posted by draco888
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Koojo
> ...


Conservative? I think you need to do a little more research  :Smile:

----------


## BobR

Hussy's Bar in Ermita-Manila was not too bad and it was bizarre having bar girls who all spoke perfect English.  Reasonably close to the airport too.

----------


## the dogcatcher

Midget bar eh?
Think I've just found Laosy a new job.

----------


## sabang

I wonder if he'll end up in EDSA plaza? Not too far from the hobbit.

----------


## DrAndy

> where would they get another dwarf on short notice.


ha ha

I suppose they could try looking under the table

----------


## grasshopper

Suppose the service in the Hobbit House is terrible, them being so shortstaffed and all.

Sorry! Couldnt help meself.

----------


## fredbloggs

> If Raymonds is still there, worth a visit for the Thermae like atmosphere


Bangyai.. That pic brings back a lot of old memories..
Anymore?

----------


## tonyroma

hobbit house is a great spot top class food and drink  and some lookers ...

----------


## 9999

Is this midget bar in Makati?

Been staying in Pasig for the last month.

There's plenty of little poker rooms dotted around the city if that is your flavour.

Haven't found a decent bar but haven't really looked that hard. High Rider was OK for an expat bar, apart from the expats.

----------


## SiLeakHunt

no better feeling than when your shorebound chopper lands

----------


## ossierob

Manila Bay and Hobbit House - both worth a visit

----------


## MANICHAEAN

I normally book into the Peninsular Hotel in Manila. A De Luxe room will cost you about 140 quid a night, and its the dogs bollocks, (huge bath, enormous bed, view over Makarti, God knows how many TV channels.) They even knock on the door to turn down the bed! Great bar on the ground floor: dark, cigar smoke, comprehensive range of bourbons, whiskeys & brandies. Most of the ex-pats turn up with their girl-friends and a few to spare as well.
Filipino girls ugly? Get some new glasses laddie. Tight little bodies, long black hair, Spanish / Chinese eyes. The specialty is Dahan, dahan, lang!

----------


## beerlaodrinker

No doubt about it the Filipino girls are really hot I've been in the Philippines 2 weeks now and have had the occasional spontaneous erection just walking around the mall, eye candy galore, will be in Manila tomorrow night for more perving. On them, got the wife along so no tampering unfortunately, I'll be checking out a few girly bars though. Post up some pics when I get back, got a night in Angeles on the way out to, hope I can resist em:

----------


## terry57

^

Wondering about security issues ?  Many punters say they feel unsafe getting around the place .

What do you reckon ?

----------


## pseudolus

terry - owe you a green for you now deleted comment in "white skin". LMFAO. 

Anyway. I stayed in Manila a few times and only once had any bother which was in, or rather from, Greenbelt mall. Having a coffee there a few years ago a strumpet winked at me; she was dressed office like but clearly on the game. Anyway, resulted about an hour later with a bang on the hotel door and a few blokes dressed as coppers telling me all sort of bullshit before I had even got my fingers wet which ended up in giving them a considerable bung to feck off and take their guns out of my  face. 

Be safe - check ID first. Take a picture if you like, because this was a scam and she was in on it judging by her lack of surprise and fast getaway.

----------


## Boon Mee

Went to Manila with my old man on one of those Veteran's Tour things.  He and his buddies wanted to revisit - kinda like some Viet Nam Vets go back to the Cu Chi Tunnels etc.

Heh, got a picture of me old boy taking a piss on a Jap gravestone.  His buddies were lining up to do the same.

Drank the original San Miguel beer (got a brewery out on Corregidor), ate a Baa Loot (disgusting) and toured the island.  

Good trip.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Been coming to the Philippines since I was 18 tel ,you definitely need to watch your arse a bit and I've been scammed a few times, mostly just from being young dumb and full of cum, never had agro from them though, but have seen the shit go down a few times, flips are good people who will tolerate a lot so it's usually the people who are natural assholes who will have a problem with the locals, treat them with respect and they will give it back to you twofold, still a heavily armed country to, went pistol shooting in the gun club in Cebu the other day, I had never fired one so wanted to give it a try, my instructer was a hot little number who certainly knew how to handle a weapon, she would of. Been more than welcome to handle the mr wobbly weapon, no chance of that happening though, been hitting the beaches and the piss and working on my tan and beer gut tons of photos to post when I get time

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I will try to keep the beer gut out of my post though, unless punters request , plenty pics of the girls though, boracay was chock full of korean chicks ,all easy on the eye and with hot chassis ,

----------


## grasshopper

From recollection, there is a Hobbit House there on Boracay as well.  Some lovely ladies there also but no a big P4P scene as far as we could make out. 
That Tanduay dark rum was good stuff though. 12 years old and smooth as. Cheap too.
Found the service staff were pretty and sweet at the Grand Hotel (?), I think it was.
Those motor cycle guys/touts were pretty shifty though.

----------


## terry57

^

I think Ive always steered away from the place as Ive never been there, don't know the go and heard all the gun stories.  

Suppose newbies feel that way about Thailand.

----------


## SiLeakHunt

What's the cost of living like in the Philippines like these days, still cheap or heading the way of Thailand ?

Cheers

----------


## MANICHAEAN

There is a full range from 5 star hotels in Makarti to cheap doss out dives.
Food is cheap generally and if you move out into the country very fresh and tasty.
Booze is cheap: Red Horse beer, Tanduary rum, gin all local. Imported stuff you pay more.

----------


## 9999

> Wondering about security issues ? Many punters say they feel unsafe getting around the place .


Security is pretty hard core. The guards at the taxi ranks have M-16's or shot guns. They also walk around heavily armed in public squares like Eastwoods, everyone gets scanned before entering a mall, etc.

The place is a shit hole. I've been everywhere in Thailand, and never seen the level of dirty slummery that lines the main roads around Pasig City. Defo want to stay away from the real slums.




> treat them with respect and they will give it back to you twofold


Totally different to my experience. I treat everyone with respect, and have received nothing but contempt and petty thievery. From the maid, to the main local guy in the business I'm helping set up.

If you think the Thais are out to fuck you, watch out for these shify flippos!

And 4,000 peso barfines ... WTF ??? No thanks! Bunch of mingers the lot of em.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Have to agree with you that Manila is an armpit of a place, you should get down to the province. People are much nicer especially the visayans, can't agree with you about the women being mingers though, you can see stunners on a daily basis, getting there panties of is a different story though, you need to marry them for that, unless they are in a bar.

----------


## 9999

This bloke I am staying with lined up a complete stunner on an online dating site,, she charged him 5,000 pesos :O.

What part of the provinces would you reccomend? I'll be going to Cebu at some point.

----------


## Mr Orange

Ahh the Philippines. Great memories of palawan island, manila nightlife and the paradise island I  proposed to my wife on...

Then I got wasted with the locals and lost my camera and all the photos

----------


## dobella

1983, i was in Manila same week when Aquino was shot dead at the airport.
Not a great time to be on a 10 day  holiday from 2 months oilfied work but it was a great trip with a lovely girl from Leyte and her name was Letty, what a darling took me to the dark pool halls and i never threat threatened then but looking back i feel lucky at it was the backstreets and these guys had nothing but they were great for that time i was there.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

9999 manila and pasig is the absolute armpit of the philippines you will enjoy cebu its  a lot more laid back and you shouldnt have to sleep with 1 eye open, most people dont consider manila the real philippines anyway, another couple of places i like in the visayas are ilo ilo city, dumaguette, tacloban and even Butuan city or surigao city in the catholic part of mindanao is ok, I reckon Palawan would be the go as well but still havent made it down there, i was travelling with the wife and 2 young kids and from what i can gather you need to get around a bit to the hard to reach places so it would of been a bit hard this trip, maybe next time.

Grasshopper they still have a hobbit house bar in boracay but it didnt have any eye candy.......unless midget chicks are your go, The 12 year Tanduay is still an excellent rum and cheap as chips, theres also an 18 year old tanduay now to , just back in Laos this morning  and have been trying to download my photos onto photobucket but the connections so slow its going to take me a while i would guess, might wait until monday when all the Laos arent using the internet, slow as fuk on weekends

----------


## MANICHAEAN

I have a second home in Bicol in Caramine Sur and have never had any security problems there. Mind you, the wife always sends one of the sons to keep an eye on me. I love the fresh food ( fish still flapping, blood still coming out of the pork) real organic vegetables & eggs. Get through a bottle of Tanduary every time I go back.

----------


## 9999

> 9999 manila and pasig is the absolute armpit of the philippines you will enjoy cebu its a lot more laid back and you shouldnt have to sleep with 1 eye open, most people dont consider manila the real philippines anyway, another couple of places i like in the visayas are ilo ilo city, dumaguette, tacloban and even Butuan city or surigao city in the catholic part of mindanao is ok, I reckon Palawan would be the go as well but still havent made it down there, i was travelling with the wife and 2 young kids and from what i can gather you need to get around a bit to the hard to reach places so it would of been a bit hard this trip, maybe next time.


Cheers for the rundown BLD. Manila totally sucks balls but I won't write the place off before even leaving the capital.

----------


## tonyroma

lots of small bars reopening in ermita ...

----------


## beerlaodrinker

^ i see the guy who had the bar scene closed down in ermita all those years ago , Mayor Lim, lost his election to an even bigger villian. none other than ex president joseph estrada ( Erap ) might see more bars opening in that area, they will need to clean up all the pickpockets and drug addicts first though, Thats an area you definately need to sleep with one eye open

----------


## grasshopper

[QUOTE=beerlaodrinker;2482108]9999 

Grasshopper they still have a hobbit house bar in boracay but it didnt have any eye candy.......unless midget chicks are your go, 


They would be okay for "short time" though, eh?

Sorry! Couldnt help meself, like. 555

----------


## grasshopper

> ^ i see the guy who had the bar scene closed down in ermita all those years ago , Mayor Lim, lost his election to an even bigger villian. none other than ex president joseph estrada ( Erap ) might see more bars opening in that area, they will need to clean up all the pickpockets and drug addicts first though, Thats an area you definately need to sleep with one eye open


Yeah. Pres.  Estrada - he was the guy who said he had a "pornographic memory." An example of a GWB the 2nd kinda quote.

----------


## UdonForever

I haven't been there for a year, but I would expect Angeles to grow again with the US opening up Clark and Subic again.

----------


## forreachingme

At about 5 Pm the G-Spot is the place to get a (serie of) drink...

The Bell rings quite actively in that place, ladies are not as bothering as found in the Manila Bay cafe near by...  Mabini Street / Gil Puyat

For the nostalgic of Freddie Aguilar he has a place nearby too, Hobbit house is on Mabini as well, few blocks up...

End of Makati is another place with few bars where expats hang out

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Go to the Peninsular Hotel in Makarti. Great bar downstairs, then arrange for an outside massage to be brought in.

----------

